# Sad Day At DC



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Was going to hit the ice on DC on Sunday, but just found out from a buddy that lives in Heber that the Charelston area is shut down for ice fishing. He said the area had tape set up to warn people about the ice. He said there looked to be water on the ice. Rumor has it, that 3 guys went through the other day. Im glad I fished it last Saturday. I dont know about the rest of the ice on the lake, but Im guessing it to be the same. I guess Ill have to change plans and check out Rockport instead. Sad to see the ice fishing here is done. I had alot of fun fishing it this winter.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Was the tape set up to warn others or was it a "Stay out no tresspasing" deal?


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

My buddy told me it looked as if it was set up to keep people off the ice, more than a trespasing deal.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

I just called the state park and they said the ice is extremely unsafe on the reservoir. many areas have opened up and the rest of the ice is unsafe and disappearing very quickly. They recommend everyone to stay off the ice at this point. Thinking about heading up tomorrow and fishing some open water depending on the weather.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

As I see it heed the warning being given...there is tape in place for a reason.

Thanks for the intel on Deer Creek. I'm sure folks will adhere to the warning and not pull the 'stupid' card but will employ common sense and not put themselves in harms way including the folks attempting to save them from being neglectful of obvious markers and the DNR stating to STAY OFF THE ICE 'UNSAFE'. :| :|


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is how I saw it yesterday. We parked at the Beach Park and I walked out past the Island punching test holes. 5-7" of solid, clear ice the whole way; no plank needed to get on.. The State Parks always has those signs up. They always recommend against ice fishing it. Even when the Lake had 10" of ice a few years ago we were told by the Park Rep that the ice may be unsafe. The Lake (and every lake) has some soft areas, such as the inflow areas around the Provo and Wallsburg. There was a lot of ope water South of the Wallsburg Bay toward the dam.

That said, the ice was deteriorating as the warm South minds came blasting through. It will not be safe much longer, unless we get some cold temps. I used a hand auger as a pole rest and it melted an inch into the ice. The wind was so bad yesterday we were laying on the ice and getting blown away. We had some bites, caught some perch, and had a huge trout straighten a hook. Hard to see bites in that wind.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Packout said:


> Here is how I saw it yesterday. We parked at the Beach Park and I walked out past the Island punching test holes. 5-7" of solid, clear ice the whole way; no plank needed to get on.. The State Parks always has those signs up. They always recommend against ice fishing it. Even when the Lake had 10" of ice a few years ago we were told by the Park Rep that the ice may be unsafe. The Lake (and every lake) has some soft areas, such as the inflow areas around the Provo and Wallsburg. There was a lot of ope water South of the Wallsburg Bay toward the dam.
> 
> That said, the ice was deteriorating as the warm South minds came blasting through. It will not be safe much longer, unless we get some cold temps. I used a hand auger as a pole rest and it melted an inch into the ice. The wind was so bad yesterday we were laying on the ice and getting blown away. We had some bites, caught some perch, and had a huge trout straighten a hook. Hard to see bites in that wind.


Thanks for the info. That is what I wanted to know.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Drove by charelston area sunday, and seen the open water by the boat ramp, along with the flagging. I also seen the dnr kicking people off the ice at that location. I talked to a guy there that told me a rumor that 4 girls went out on the ice and fell through. Dont know how true the rumor was. I did see people over by the railroad tracks, a few by the island, and some by the wallsberg area. Im sure the ice in the other areas are ok, but I still would use caution.


----------

